# Battery disconnect, now will not start...



## ACCO202 (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## Brstn2flames (Dec 5, 2012)

I see no one replied to you post and its several weeks old. I hope you've had this solved by now but here is what happened to me: 

I have a 99 V6 FWD Passat. I was replacing the relay for my secondary air pump and taking the proper safety precautions, I disconnected the battery. What I learned was by doing so the cars computer was drained of power and when it was returned it forgot where it should have the throttle open to for starting the car. This was a few years ago when I lived in Fort Collins. I found someone nearby with a Vag-Com and they came over and did what is called a throttle body adaptation. It has been fine ever since. 

I hope this helps


----------

